

IOS RAGE rendered with WebGL - gnufs
http://blog.tojicode.com/2011/05/ios-rage-rendered-with-webgl.html

======
starnix17
Kudos to John Carmack for being kind enough to help the developer get the demo
working.

He seems like a nice guy and it's cool that he's still very much involved with
game development (and apparently rockets).

~~~
nkassis
Yeah this is giving me new respect for Carmack. I'll definitively be buying
Rage for PC as soon as it comes out (well was planning to do it anyway) I
don't think I've missed a single ID software game except for like Hexen one.

I'm still amazed at how engine like the Quake 3 engine were scalling as
computer got better. Some engine just stop improving with time but that engine
just kept taking as much juice as it could from the machines.

~~~
malkia
Since when Carmack was not cooperative? From his begining the dude kept finger
file, gave people ability to mod stuff, gave them tools, later open sourced
the game runtime and the tools: Radiant, qmap, qlight and others are still
used at LARGE by AAA game companies - Call Of Duty for example still uses
large portions of that engine that Carmack wrote almost 20 years ago.

------
nxn
On one hand, it's really impressive to see something like this running in a
browser after having years and years of flash games as the pinnacle of browser
gaming. On the other, it seems somewhat sad to me that it has about the same
performance as a modern cellphone when there is so much more power hiding
under the browser. Perhaps off topic, but this really makes me think that
there is need for things like Native Client, despite a lot of people openly
saying they wish the project would just die since it is not what the web
"needs".

~~~
android2
How exactly can you tell what the performance is, given that its been
screencapped at a certain fps, transcoded at a certain fps, likely downsampled
along the way, etc...?

~~~
nxn
Because in the video he specifically mentions getting 50-60 FPS when running
it without any screen capturing software and at a resolution similar to
apple's retina display. RAGE is also supposed to run at 60FPS on the iphone
from what I read about it.

------
jessedhillon
This is awesome, but the title is misleading.

At first I thought it was saying that the iOS version of RAGE was rendered
with WebGL. Then I thought maybe that the iOS version of game was ported to a
browser. Actually, the levels from the iOS version were extracted and are
being rendered in a browser using WebGL.

~~~
Lennie
Probably a better description:

The binary files from the iOS version are interpreted in JavaScript and
rendered with WebGL.

------
dotcomsmarties
What jessedhillon said. I thought it was the iOS version of RAGE rendered with
WebGL. Very, very misleading.

